# Sliding Glass Door - Shattered



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are off to replace both pieces of glass in that section. How that is best accomplished and what your available options are depends on the age of the door


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Need more info . How old is the door ? Where are you ?

On some it _IS_ possible to "cheat" & just replace outer pane . Can you post pics ?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

It is also _possible_ to put duct tape over the whole thing, but that doesn't mean it is anywhere close to being an acceptable method. 

It is a sealed insulated glass unit. If one pane breaks, the entire glass unit needs to be replaced. Your three options as WoW alluded to are to replaced the IGU only (if all else is still in good shape), the entire operating panel (if it is damaged in other areas), or the entire door if it is old and/or has other issues. The first option would be the least expensive, although tempered glass is not cheap.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

HomeSealed said:


> It is also _possible_ to put duct tape over the whole thing, but that doesn't mean it is anywhere close to being an acceptable method.
> 
> It is a sealed insulated glass unit. If one pane breaks, the entire glass unit needs to be replaced.


Sorry , your statement isn't necessarily true . The OP hasn't given enough info . Too many variables .
I own a glass co. & reglaze sashes every day .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

dd57chevy said:


> Sorry , your statement isn't necessarily true . The OP hasn't given enough info . Too many variables . I own a glass co. & reglaze sashes every day .


dd,

How do you used a dried air, replace the desiccant, and make sure you have permanent seal? 

Thanks.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> dd,
> 
> How do you used a dried air, replace the desiccant, and make sure you have permanent seal?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't . 
Let me first say I intend absolutely no offense . Let me also say I fear we may be engaging in a foolish debate on the minutia of insulated glass (IG) unit airspace theory . Especially since the OPer is AWOL . Probably _few_ members riveted with interest !:laughing:

In many cases , it is possible (& a "perfectly acceptable method") to create a vented , "unsealed" insulated window sash . Pella did it with their reversed (interior storm) wood windows from the 1950s through the early '80s . I simply put a light coating of oil on the bottom airspace metal , punch vent holes in the 4 spacer corners , & install a new piece of glass .

In my 35 years in the glass business , I've figured out some things . One of them is this : _IN SOME CASES , _we've out-smarted ourselves by half . 

Marvin P. Homeowner wears glasses , slacks , buttoned down shirt , & a plastic pocket protector . He has an average job . He hires someone to install new vinyl siding , windows , _AND _a patio door in his modest but aging slab home . The door added $1500 to the job . Lo-E , Argon with accenting muntin bars . His home looks very nice when the job is finished .
2 weeks later Marvin's mower throws a rock & breaks the stationary glass in the door . The Glass Co says a new glass will be $700 installed .........

I don't know , am I the only one who sees something _wrong_ with this situation ????? 

A custom fabbed IG unit installed _IS_ going to cost almost half what it cost to _install_ the door ! Marvin ends up standing at his ft door waving his hankie at a weeks wages leaving with the glass co. van !!!

My _BEST_ customer , a property management company , had an 8' patio door panel broken by a mower . With 2 men labor , muntin bars , Lo-E Argon it would have been a $1000 job . A single piece of 3/16 cl tempered was light enough for me to handle by myself so that's what I installed . Re-used the old muntins . I charged $350 & still felt I made out like a bandit !
Um , this part of the story you may not believe........less than 6 weeks later an alcohol fueled party got out of hand in that same apartment and ... the...same...glass.. was... broken.......again ! I did the same repair for $350 . My customer saved $1300 on the 2 jobs !!!!!

Yes , no Lo-E or argon in it , but how long would it take for an ROI on $1300 ??? Or even $650 for _one _repair ???

Let me restate , my method may or may not be applicable to the OP . There are other variables but my post is already to long !


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dd57chevy said:


> I don't .
> There are other variables but my post is already to long !


I had to look back at who posted. I thought it was Nestor.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

dd,

Totally agree with you on all points. I agree and have observed vented IGU. As you pointed out, just needs to be accounted and engineered for.

Thanks for your detailed and in-depth response.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> I had to look back at who posted. I thought it was Nestor.


 Nestor is a piker . :biggrin2:


----------

